# Missing Rifle



## kruegs95 (Nov 29, 2004)

While hunting this past Sunday the 11th in the Hankinson Sandhills my rifle was taken. It is a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight .257 Roberts with a Redfield 3x9 scope and a light tan leather sling.

I cannot say for sure if it was stolen, or if it was accidentally left outside of our truck and someone came upon it and picked it up. I do not want to accuse someone of theft if they just found it.

If anyone has information on this rifle, please contact me at [email protected] or at 701-232-9516.

Thank you!


----------

